# Preschool/Childcare/Enrichment in Singapore



## atfc

Hi guys,

Is there any good preschool/childcare/enrichment centres in singapore that could recommend?

I have a 2 year old daughter and six year old son.

Similar parent do join in and share your views.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

many - I presume you are not in Singapore .. 

If you are here, you couldn't miss it in almost every malls, and almost below every housing block (the govt run ones .. ) ..


----------



## atfc

ecureilx said:


> many - I presume you are not in Singapore ..
> 
> If you are here, you couldn't miss it in almost every malls, and almost below every housing block (the govt run ones .. ) ..


Hi guys,

Is there any *good* preschool/childcare/enrichment centres in singapore that could *recommend*?

I have a 2 year old daughter and six year old son.

Similar parent do join in and share your views.

Thanks 

Yes indeed I will be coming to Singapore only next month and would like to do preparation for my child's education beforehand.


----------



## jerry_l

atfc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any good preschool/childcare/enrichment centres in singapore that could recommend?
> 
> I have a 2 year old daughter and six year old son.
> 
> Similar parent do join in and share your views.
> 
> Thanks


You can check out this local service in Singapore called LolliBox. Their website is lollibox dot sg . Pretty convenient for us expat parents I would say. Surely for me if my child fits in the age range in 1 year's time


----------

